# New to VW & purchased the Atlas Cross Sport SEL Premium R-Line (red colored one)



## 0002s (Apr 26, 2020)

Well, when I say new to VW, I did own a 1984 Jetta GL that I bought new for I think $8800.00 OTD. That car was light and fun to drive. I put it underwater. That's another story.

For my second go-a-round with the brand I was enticed at the ridiculous deal VW was throwing out there. So off went a RAM and in came the Cross Sport.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










For a midsize SUV, this is pretty nice. There are a lot more positives than negatives and the majority of the negatives are nitpicky at best.

I can't vouch for the quality of the car. I only have around 1000 trouble free miles, but I'll see if I get a good one or a lemon head warping one. The dealership was ok, and the service department is more towards the upscale Chevy/Cadillac side of the equation rather than the Mercedes/BWM/Lexus (can't say AUDI or Acura as I haven't owned either) Then again, I don't expect it to be on that level. Nice but no coffee bar with a barista, chocolates muffins and multiple chooses of soft drinks. Water....they did have bottled water.

My thoughts:

Power delivery from the V6 is smooth in ECO, Normal or Sport modes. While they all three have a different engine mapping feels, none of them jerk the head back. (which I like) The Sport mode pulls easier off the line to shift points. FWIW, the 2.0T version was jerky (maybe hadn't been driven enough) and didn't feel as smooth or powerful. I'm sure it would be different with a tune of some sort. The ECO mode is very livable in normal day to day driving and it doesn't feel underpowered at the least. The top speed in eco is 113 mph and normal/sport 115 mph. Why the difference, who knows. Tires are rated to 118 mph so I'm guessing that's why it's governed.

Handling is a cross between Mercedes and Lexus. It has the German feel, with a tad of Japanese splash when pushed closer to the limit. It definitely doesn't have a BMW feel. It rides likes it's planted similar to a Mercedes. I did have a chance to play with the Offroad mode and you can definitely feel the rear get power on loose gravel road. While I wouldn't say this is a off road vehicle, I wouldn't feel scared to take it off the beaten path on a less than traveled trail. I would say the tires would be more of a limitation that anything....well than and real trail climbing.

The ride quality is geared more towards comfort and the interior road noise isn't bad. You can really only hear the road on rough asphalt. When the radio is on moderate volume, you don't hear much road noise at all. Only on the sharpest rebound pot holes does it feel rough.

The interior fit and finish on the Premium R-Line is nice and not overdone (black interior at least). The appointments are more on the spartan side and it almost feels like the evolution of a late 80's early 90's BMW. It's very nicely done plastic trying to pretend it's something else. The seats are comfortable to me. The memory function on the seats either sucks ass or I haven't figures it out yet. The AC and AC seats work very well. The best part of the interior for me is the front seat view. It is commanding and you feel like a three monitor driving simulator with what you can see. The electronics package is very nice. It is lacking in it's ability to customize. I feel like there is SO MUCH MORE that could be unlocked if I could get to the program. The stereo is more that adequate for the average consumer. The bass delivery is clean and never feels pushed. The steering wheel is comfortable. The gauges and nobs are all easy to figure out. There is more than enough places to charge any and all devices. Almost too many. (as if VW thinks that you will be mesmerized by all the USB and 115v outlets) The phone is easy to use. The charging mat works on the iPhone 11max. The SIRIUS radio is easy to use and program. The voice command is a waste of time. Siri is easier to use via Car Play. FWIW, Car Play is the way to go for me....YMMV. Oh and the panoramic sunroof is very nice.

The second row seats are comfortable'ish'. I wouldn't want to be the guy in the back on a 5 hour trip, but I don't think it would be too bad for you. There is plenty of rear leg room. There are also these neat pull up window shades. I know they have been on luxury cars, well, FOREVER, but my sales person could not stop selling me and the wife on them so I though I'd mention them. If you wanna drop the seats you'll need to remove the head rests or look like the Q-Tips in Florida so close to the searing wheel that one fontal will decapitate you upon airbag deployment. The rear storage is more than enough for most people. Unless you're going to try to purchase sheet lumber from Home/Lowes you should be alright. AC and AC seats are fine and quickly cool the cabin and need to be turned down. I live in 110 summer climate so I'll be able to test this in the extreme. I can't say until next winter how the steering wheel heat (3 position) and heated seats will work.

Overall the styling is subjective, but the lines of the car are nice and the 21"s and Pirelli tires look great.


SO....what don't I like. I always like to preface this with I'm not that guy who says ' Well at this price they should have included "X" ' It's more a matter of they should have included it because it fits the car as how they built it.

1. WTF with having a 5000 lb trailer hitch and not including a $7 cost $15 retail 7 pin plug. Mind you I'm not towing with this, but if I ever HAD TO, I need that plug. To make matters worse, it HAS THE PLUG, but the plug cover caps the loose wired plug. Ghetto at best. I heard the Q7 is the same way. The cover had to at least be 1/3 the cost of the actual plug. So I am relegated to having to get Amzon to send me a $15 part and 4 screws later I'm in business. This one I can't see saving VW's yearly profit estimations in budget cuts or making the dealer's monthly nut on installs. Somebody is asleep at the wheel on this one. (FWIW...the dealer wants $135 for parts and labor to install....LOL../dead)

2. WTF part dux with not including Homelink. You include the auto dimming mirror and the electronics package has more versions of a compass (and altitude ??) than Magellan took with him on his voyage. Why not include Home Link. To have the auto dimming mirror you already have the wiring harness in place. I guess this one is a cost savings measure, but how much more could the housing with 3 additional buttons cost. The software already has it in there. Well I opined on this one for a while and I though well maybe it's an option....nope you literally have to look it up. It's nowhere in the brochures or 'build it' online. So I decided to go old school and pull out my trusty remote from the remote junk drawer. Because seriously home link is like nav in every car except the lowest trim level...AND it appears the highest trim level in the Atlas Cross Sport. PS...the parts and labor from the dealer is north of $500 to add this after the sale. The mirror is around $225 online and this seems to be no more than plug-n-play. If somebody has done this let me know.

3. The manual was written more like _The Secrete, a Treasure Hunt_ than it was an informative manual. First off it jumps all over the place and does not distinguish very well between the different trim level in it's descriptions. I can live with this though. What I have trouble living with is that it completely leaves out features and you stumble onto them by trial and error. Even worse it describes features that plainly aren't included. Example is the OFFROAD dash Compass / X/Y car angles. It shows the screen and gives you very explicate directions on how to activate it. But.....it's not there. (so if you have it please respond and tell me how you found it. Not that I'm going to need it, but it's my quest for the Holy Grail with this vehicle right now.

4. TPMS is a sensor that tells you your tire is loosing pressure. Fill your tires, push a button to calibrate and VW's rotation algorithm will tell you your loosing air is a magic trick I don't trust. Let's hope I'm wrong and never need to test the Siegfried and Roy version that VW has provided me. This I can see as a straight up cost savings reduction. If this version works then I'll be the first to say I'm wrong, but this system seems 'jankie' at best.

5. Rear AC does not have a control unit. I kinda get this. Its a back seat with vents and heat buttons (and a 115v plug and don't forget TWO USB plugs). I'm torn on this one as it 'should' have rear climate, but the fact that it doesn't is sort of like my above: 
'I'm not comfortable on long trips in the back, but you'll be fine'.

6. The use your leg to open the hatch with a "Ya...put your left leg in" maneuver. In theory this is a cool and useful feature. I know we've all seen the commercial with the multi cultural man/wife, kids and two dogs that have their hands full and the wife puts her leg up to the bumper and WAH LAH the hatch magical rises. Well maybe that works like that on other brands. VW has seen fit to make you do a left leg shaking motion. As bad as this 'your hands are full balancing act is', it only seem to work 1 out of 3 time. It is easier to just set your stuff down and hit the remote or press the buttons on the hatch. EXCEPT it becomes a "challenge accepted" moment where you are going to show your car who's master and continue to shake your left leg at it (dropping stuff while you're doing it) until the damn thing open. Maybe it's because I bat right handed...who knows. Useless feature IMHO. I guess it's fun for other people in the parking lot to watch you do the Hokey Pokey to open your hatch.

7. Memory seats usually work this way. Stop car and exit and the seats (steering wheel is some cars goes up) go all the way back. You exit. Open door and seats are back. Push Start and the seats, mirrors and sometime steering wheel goes to your keys memory position. If not, one touch of the memory button does the same thing. This is not only reserved for the top line expensive cars. Pretty much all memory seats in new cars do this. BUT...not this VW. The manual (see above manual rant) says they do something like this, but they don't. I had it happen once on start up. It will work when I push...AND HOLD....the memory button. I'm at a loss. I believe this is Operator Error and not a problem with VW. But.....I shouldn't have to go through hoops to figure out. Push set for a few second. Then Push seat number button until you hear audio tone. I guess I am going to have to sit in the seat, hit the _"I"_ button and talk to the nice lady on the other end.

8. This one is really nothing more than nitpicky. The main drivers dash layout has a lot of options. It's layout is a set of Left / Center / Right information with a row of micro Left / Center / Right information zones on the top and bottom. So you get like 6 micro infos and 3 normal infos. This is cool...right? Well you can easily change the center left and right. BUT...if you pick one of the defaults on the top or bottom, those stay as well. So lets say I want compass left (because a compass is cool right) then the compass up top left also stays micro. I guess two compasses are better than one. A third one if you spring for the $500 installed Home Link mirror option....not an option. You'd think you'd have the option to change all 9...it's a software coding thing.

/end

I would recommend this as a valid option if you're in the market for one of these types vehicles. I'd probably given the Telluride a serious look if they'd had this type of deal. If you take the 6/72 deal going on right now make sure you seriously consider GAP insurance.

Well I bought mostly made somewhere and assembled American....


----------



## Fgv1it (May 23, 2017)

*Tire Pressure Monitoring System*

Well, to put one of your "negatives" to rest, the TPM system works surprisingly well. I had a screw puncture a tire, and the system immediately let me know that the tire pressure was low, and it told me what tire it was. I know it is annoying that you can not check the tire pressures on the dash whenever you want, but at least when there is a problem, it works.


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

this is a good write up!

I took delivery of my Cross Sport SEL w/Nav on April 2nd but have only driven it twice for 20 miles, maybe. Mine doesnt have all the features yours does and I'm only about a 1/3rd of the way thru the owner's manual, so I cannot comment on everything you mentioned.

So to touch on just some of your points...

Towing plug - I'm hoping that the 7-pin adapter is all that is needed but mine is still on order and I've not confirmed it yet. If that iS all that is needed, it marks strides by VW on making things easier for the consumer. Allow me to explain, my 2013 Tiguan had all wiring and trailer plug on the car but it was secured behind rear bumper skin. All (I thought) I had to do was add a hitch...but NO. The trailer plug on the Tig was dead. Come to find out, I had to buy an OEM trailer light module (MRSP: $323), remove every interior panel from cargo area to mount said module, then have the dealer code it or, but in my case I used, VCDS to enable it. Good times.

TPMS - My '13 Tiguan also had the TPMS system that used wheel speed sensors to detect a change in one tire by rotating speed. This is okay...but it wont track when they ALL go lower evenly like in cold weather or if you do not regularly check pressures. It's monitoring ALL looking for a difference in just ONE. The tire guys love it as there is no heavy transmitter at the valve stem for them to have to counterbalance when installing new tires.

Rear A/C controls - you are not the first I've heard mention this. I can see individual controls for rear A/C on a THREE row vehicle but on a two row, the rear passenger can smack the driver in the head and tell them to adjust it. If the Cross Sport has 3 rows, like the original Atlas, I'm sure there would be rear controls. I think just having console vents for rear passengers is a treat in itself.

Memory seats - I have used VCDS to successfully code in the drivers seat retraction when the ignition is turned off. There are several other tricks you can do with VCDS but that is a whole other topic.

that is all, for now...

Welcome back to the VW Family!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Sounds like you don't like the car due to your lack of doing any research before buying it. Having said that, your gripes are mostly remedied by spending more. Just get a 7pin wiring harness plug and homelink mirror and pop them both in yourself if you need those features. Both are incredibly easy installs. They don't include them because the brand cuts out literally every little thing they can. The Arteon just lost a stamped engine cover for example. 

As for the TPMS, it is an indirect system which nearly every non-lux brand car uses now. When it became a US mandate to include this on every model, most brands switched to indirect to save money. This uses the ABS sensor to determine if the wheel/tire rotation speed has changed (due to air loss), compared to other wheels/tires, and then sets off the light. It will not give you the actual pressures however, as there are not literal TPMS sensors on the wheels. 

It's nice when you swap winter wheels since you don't need a new set of sensors and don't need to calibrate it. It is not nice because if you reset the system when the pressures are not correct, the system is not smart enough to know that you now have an issue with your tires.


----------



## 0002s (Apr 26, 2020)

Fgv1it said:


> Well, to put one of your "negatives" to rest, the TPM system works surprisingly well. I had a screw puncture a tire, and the system immediately let me know that the tire pressure was low, and it told me what tire it was. I know it is annoying that you can not check the tire pressures on the dash whenever you want, but at least when there is a problem, it works.



I will trust you on this. I've never used this type of system, so I don't trust it. Checking the pressure, for me on my trucks, using the TPMS is only for slow leaks. If the tire goes...it goes. Filling tires regularly is the only way to be sure. I am not sure what the threshold in pressure for slow leaks is. I guess I'll find out. But the fact that it worked for you quickly is great and I'm sure the system works fine, but is just different to me.


----------



## 0002s (Apr 26, 2020)

ice4life said:


> Sounds like you don't like the car due to your lack of doing any research before buying it. Having said that, your gripes are mostly remedied by spending more. Just get a 7pin wiring harness plug and homelink mirror and pop them both in yourself if you need those features. Both are incredibly easy installs. They don't include them because the brand cuts out literally every little thing they can. The Arteon just lost a stamped engine cover for example.
> 
> As for the TPMS, it is an indirect system which nearly every non-lux brand car uses now. When it became a US mandate to include this on every model, most brands switched to indirect to save money. This uses the ABS sensor to determine if the wheel/tire rotation speed has changed (due to air loss), compared to other wheels/tires, and then sets off the light. It will not give you the actual pressures however, as there are not literal TPMS sensors on the wheels.
> 
> It's nice when you swap winter wheels since you don't need a new set of sensors and don't need to calibrate it. It is not nice because if you reset the system when the pressures are not correct, the system is not smart enough to know that you now have an issue with your tires.


No actually the opposite. I did research and started out with the Atlas in mind. Didn't need 3rd row. Had an last gen Pilot so I had a benchmark. The Atlas was great the Cross Sport was better for me. The V6 felt better than the 2.0T. The car drives great. I actually love it. The complaints are just minor things that are WTF for me.

Honestly it's not about getting a more expensive vehicle. The two things, that are really make me go hmmmm, aren't that huge a cost savings measure. The mirror and trailer hitch aren't going to save VW a few hundred in costs. It's cheapens the vehicle at the expense of compared to it's competitors. It's not like Homelink and a 7 Pin plug are going to bring save any real costs. The savings are rounding errors. I wish they were available options for an additional price. I can't imagine a dealer wouldn't have added them if they were available in the system at the time of vehicle order. 

I've never owned a vehicle in recent times without TPMS. This is new to me, but enough people have said it works so I'll let it ride.

I don't get snow. Maybe a dusting and some ice twice a year. 4Motion is an option that is more about 'what if' than really needed. The offroading is available, but this wouldn't be my first choice in going back country to camp, hunt and fish. I live in a desert climate with mountains a few hours away.

For what its worth I drove the Arteon back to back after the Atlas. Both in the 2.0T. The Arteon was a great car with plenty of power. If I didn't know it had the 2.0T I would have though it was a completely different motor. Totally different power delivery form the Atlas. Great vehicle for the money. I was really impressed with it.


----------



## 0002s (Apr 26, 2020)

VeeDubDude66 said:


> this is a good write up!
> 
> I took delivery of my Cross Sport SEL w/Nav on April 2nd but have only driven it twice for 20 miles, maybe. Mine doesnt have all the features yours does and I'm only about a 1/3rd of the way thru the owner's manual, so I cannot comment on everything you mentioned.
> 
> ...



I just started to look into this and it seems that this will cover 99% of my WTFs. I've even read where there is a TPMS solution in the software with a hardware addition. I don't think I'd go through the cost though.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

0002s said:


> I wish they were available options for an additional price. I can't imagine a dealer wouldn't have added them if they were available in the system at the time of vehicle order.



They are both on the order guide, they are just rarely ordered:

[AGH] Trailer Hitch Extras: Hitch Ball & Mount and *7-Pin Adapter Plug* [Only for V6 models w/ factory-installed hitch] $325

[ARV] Self-Dimming Rearview Mirror w/ *HomeLink *[Frameless] $325


----------



## 0002s (Apr 26, 2020)

ice4life said:


> They are both on the order guide, they are just rarely ordered:
> 
> [AGH] Trailer Hitch Extras: Hitch Ball & Mount and *7-Pin Adapter Plug* [Only for V6 models w/ factory-installed hitch] $325* (odd that they sell the 7-pin adapter as a separate part for $135)*
> 
> [ARV] Self-Dimming Rearview Mirror w/ *HomeLink *[Frameless] $325


When I asked my dealer showed me the sheet for the 2021 Atlas. The issue was they showed not available for order yet. 

Which I found odd as you can order the two parts individual. 

The trailer hitch comes with towing package but no $135 (dealer installed) $15 retail flip top pin-adapter. The 7 pin plug, that is plugged into a dummy cover is what you get. The cover takes four screws to remove and then the plug is open to a metal surround with an exposed hanging wire. I guess one could just unscrew the false plug, remove the 7 pin and let it hang down when attached to the male trailer plug. 

What is also odd is you can't Build a Atlas Cross Sport SEL Premium R line at the VW website either. For that matter you can't build an standard Atlas 'anything' at the website. The 2021 Atlas order guide is posted here and it shows all the options and models for 2021.

I wonder how much of this 'not available to order yet' is parts chain supply and COVID-19 related.


I could also see that all dealers would add these options once available on the higher end trim models. This would make more sense to the purchase price point between the lower models and the higher model options.....I guess. In a way many owner may only want the hitch for bike racks.

Who knows. The Homelink and plug are still a WTF to me. Just add them and bump the sticker price of the car $500.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

0002s said:


> When I asked my dealer showed me the sheet for the 2021 Atlas. The issue was they showed not available for order yet.
> 
> Which I found odd as you can order the two parts individual.
> 
> ...


The car already costs way too much in the semgent. $45-50k for a non-luxury mid-size crossover when you can get full-size crossovers for less. Honestly, they're still paying for dieselgate by marking up these US built CUVs (Atlas, Atlas CS), while decontenting them simultaneously. Unfortunately, the Atlas will be worth 10k less the day you drive it off the lot if you're lucky, which is a major reason I won't seriously consider the CS even though I do like the styling.


----------



## 0002s (Apr 26, 2020)

ice4life said:


> The car already costs way too much in the semgent. $45-50k for a non-luxury mid-size crossover when you can get full-size crossovers for less. Honestly, they're still paying for dieselgate by marking up these US built CUVs (Atlas, Atlas CS), while decontenting them simultaneously. Unfortunately, the Atlas will be worth 10k less the day you drive it off the lot if you're lucky, which is a major reason I won't seriously consider the CS even though I do like the styling.


Way too much is relevant to what you consider 'way' is. But the CS is at the higher end of the cost scale vs the competitors w/similar packages. As far as decontenting goes, what they are not including is minuscule in cost savings. That's what makes it laughable. My #1 and #2 WTF issues have to be less that $400 cost. That's a rounding error in savings. Put them on the top of the line and bump the price. The deleted features computer system is odd because that's a way to offer additional features for nothing on as increase the packages. The programing already exists. 

MB/BMW/Lexus/Cadillac (I have a XT5 in the garage that compares well with the CS and it costs more even with the inflated price discount game)/AUDI/Acura all have cars that are close to this but are more expensive at or near their basic trim levels. Some offer very so slightly less expensive with much less engine and drivetrain configs. I really don't consider this a 'luxury' car. That's just me. 

As far are top trim level vs it's real competitions top trim level....well it is a few thousand more than most and a few brands are more costly with similar configurations. It really depends on what you want/like.

I did not drive a Telluride, but on paper it seemed to be one of the best choices out there. They were limited in availability in my parts and the dealers were not too interested in discounts. I owned a last gen Pilot EX/AWD and loved it. But...it was very Honda conservative and a loaded new one is 49Kish as well.



I ran a few KBB comparisons of a 2018 Atlas vs 2018 Pilot (both best you can purchase) with similar options and 30K in milage. The Honda shows an average trade in of $1500 more than the Atlas. Even the Highlander in same'ish' configuration only shows a $900 edge. It's not enough to declare VW any more or less of a depreciation monster. 

These current deals are nice but it is going to make it a PIA get the car right side up in a few years if you want to sell without paying it down or extremely low milage.


So how is your Areteon? Do you enjoy how it drives? Do they have a Tuning option out for it yet?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

0002s said:


> So how is your Areteon? Do you enjoy how it drives? Do they have a Tuning option out for it yet?


It's alright. I went though hell when they sold me a new one that had been in an accident at the port. Took three months for them to admit it and replace it, so I am over this brand. They have an APR tune, but it isn't really on my radar. The Aisin ruins it anyway.

The only thing it has going is that is it kurkuma, and that it is a discontinued trim (SEL Premium non R-Line).


----------



## 0002s (Apr 26, 2020)

ice4life said:


> It's alright. I went though hell when they sold me a new one that had been in an accident at the port. Took three months for them to admit it and replace it, so I am over this brand. They have an APR tune, but it isn't really on my radar. The Aisin ruins it anyway.
> 
> The only thing it has going is that is it kurkuma, and that it is a discontinued trim (SEL Premium non R-Line).


How'd you figure out it was damaged at the Port? The transmission is that bad for performance?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

0002s said:


> How'd you figure out it was damaged at the Port? The transmission is that bad for performance?


https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...a-strange-situation-Could-use-some-TCL-advice


----------



## 0002s (Apr 26, 2020)

ice4life said:


> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...a-strange-situation-Could-use-some-TCL-advice


Your patients with this brand is more than I would have had after all the issues you’ve dealt with over the years. 

In your opinion was the damage really caused by port or dealer? And Tasha, is not on your Christmas Card list..right?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

0002s said:


> Your patients with this brand is more than I would have had after all the issues you’ve dealt with over the years.
> 
> In your opinion was the damage really caused by port or dealer? And Tasha, is not on your Christmas Card list..right?


My opinion is that it was caused at the port when it was moved around since they sat there for so long with the WLTP emissions testing back log. The car sat at the port for nearly a year, and I had no idea of that until after I bought it. You'd think they would let you know something like that. I mean I bought it within a week of it showing up at the dealership.

Tasha does voodoo magic against me every night before bed. I am not her favorite person. 


It's a shame because I really do like their products. I just always have these gut feelings that I am going to have a round three, and I am really not up for it. It drains everything out of you for months because they really do treat you crummy through the process. Very bureaucratic, secretive and uninformative. And the second they give you some BS update, they make it like they just delivered your baby.

This all coupled with the hellacious service departments which are not regulated by corporate whatsoever, and your ownership experience becomes quite scary. The nuttiest thing is that overseas, VW is a completely different brand with much better support and products. I think if a European dealership owner stepped into a US dealership, or brought their US car in for service, that they'd cry seeing how different the experience is.


I've hijacked this thread enough, so back to your Cross Sport. How are you settling into it?


----------



## 0002s (Apr 26, 2020)

ice4life said:


> My opinion is that it was caused at the port when it was moved around since they sat there for so long with the WLTP emissions testing back log. The car sat at the port for nearly a year, and I had no idea of that until after I bought it. You'd think they would let you know something like that. I mean I bought it within a week of it showing up at the dealership.
> 
> Tasha does voodoo magic against me every night before bed. I am not her favorite person.
> 
> ...



The Cross Sport is great so far. The 'so far' part is that it's a nice car to drive for a daily grocery getter and weekend store cruiser. I really like the lines. I also like the interior. I'm a fan of BMWish looks though.

It rides better to me than the XT5, but that's due mostly to the seat comfort and the ingress/egress. The seats are subjective to me though. I drive a Tundra 1794 daily and mostly on rough roads. I get radically different driving experiences. Other than that I ride a FZ-10 when I can find the time.

If it wasn't for VW's deal, I probably would not have given it a second look. I'm glad they did though. 


Your experience with VW is not the first I've heard or seen of this treatment. I've had friends with 1.8Ts that had huge issues with window regulators, vacuum leaks and coil packs. The treatment form the dealer was hit or miss, but it always was semi to mostly adversarial from Auburn Hills at that time. I remember VW when its was German in it's thinking across the board. It's not that today.


The vast majority of all vehicles sold have no major issues. The internet showcases the really bad service from both the dealers and manufactures when they are clearly WRONG.


I am either going to be in the majority and have a good experience with the 1 major and 2-4 soft recalls with this vehicle or I'm going to get to play the lemon game. I'll know real soon, like in the next 30 days. If they haven't fixed the coolant issue, I've figure it out soon enough with my summer temps.

Gratuitous Motorcycle Picture


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Too many words in this thread, not enough pictures 😁


----------



## NJAlltrack (Mar 2, 2017)

Great overview and I couldn’t agree more on your WTF call outs. The Homelink has baffled me to no end with VW. Can I ask what you ended up paying and if you took the 0/72? Also what part of the country you’re in? Thanks either way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

NJAlltrack said:


> Great overview and I couldn’t agree more on your WTF call outs. The Homelink has baffled me to no end with VW. Can I ask what you ended up paying and if you took the 0/72? Also what part of the country you’re in? Thanks either way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



At least you can add homelink. On the arteon, it is only compatible with the base trim because the homelink mirror disables the auto dim exterior mirror on the higher trims since VW never tested the pins from the gentex unit they slap universally across the US lineup. I wish I could even add it.


----------



## NJAlltrack (Mar 2, 2017)

ice4life said:


> At least you can add homelink. On the arteon, it is only compatible with the base trim because the homelink mirror disables the auto dim exterior mirror on the higher trims since VW never tested the pins from the gentex unit they slap universally across the US lineup. I wish I could even add it.


Yeah, I had a similar issue regarding my 17 Alltrack that they changed for the 18. I don’t remember all of the details at this point, but for some reason I couldn’t get the homelink accessory mirror for my SEL at the time. I’ve just been rocking my garage remote like it’s 1990 ever since. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

0002s said:


> I just started to look into this and it seems that this will cover 99% of my WTFs. I've even read where there is a TPMS solution in the software with a hardware addition. I don't think I'd go through the cost though.


VCDS is worth it if you are planning on staying with the brand. These cars are quirky, I've helped out coworkers and neighbors with VWs, scanning, clearing random airbag lights, CELs, etc.

Also, to correct my previous statement...*the seat retraction action happens when you open driver's door handle*, not when ignition is cut off. I've not driven this car much since delivery but I did notice yesterday when it actually moves.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

care to post pics? really interested to see the aurora red and want to understand why it commands an extra $395 for this color


----------



## 0002s (Apr 26, 2020)

TablaRasa said:


> care to post pics? really interested to see the aurora red and want to understand why it commands an extra $395 for this color


@TablaRasa 



__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## TSchuettinger (Aug 6, 2016)

Glad to see you're liking your Cross Sport. I've been lurking the Arteon, and Atlas forums, as my mom has been in the market for a new car, and she's been eyeing VWs since I've got my new Jetta. I love it, and everyone else does. The heated and ventilated leather seats, the digital cockpit, and all. SUV-wise, she's zoning in on a Tiguan or Atlas Cross Sport. Sedan-wise, Arteon. Although, after comparing the lease prices on these versus BMW, Audi, Mercedes, she's thinking she'd rather have a GLC, X3, Q5, or C-Class, 3 series, or A4 for similar money-- the beemer even has free maintenance. 

The Atlas Cross Sport and the Atlas, since the refresh, has re-newed my interest in the Atlas line. The pre-facelift felt like it was trying too hard to be faux-macho American, and not what it really is-- a large German people mover. The refresh feels so much more true to the brand, and I love the new steering wheel! Also, I feel you on the 90's BMW sentiment. That feels especially true in the all black interiors. Minus the crayon smell that has all but vanished from all modern German cars sans newer Mercedes-Benzes.

I wouldn't mind driving one someday.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Ok. I'd pay the extra $395 for that color. It looks very nice. Do I see pinstriping? I don't believe to have seen pinstripe in other Cross Sport images i came across.


----------



## 0002s (Apr 26, 2020)

TablaRasa said:


> Ok. I'd pay the extra $395 for that color. It looks very nice. Do I see pinstriping? I don't believe to have seen pinstripe in other Cross Sport images i came across.


Yes, two thin white line down either side. I thought it came that way with the SEL Premium R-Line 4M. I don't know if it's factory or not. I don't remember it being in an additional cost.

I believe there is a grey that cost extra as well. 

The Grey with the Red interior in a SEL Premium R-Line 4M also looks good on paper. I haven't seen one in the wild.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

0002s said:


> Yes, two thin white line down either side. I thought it came that way with the SEL Premium R-Line 4M. I don't know if it's factory or not. I don't remember it being in an additional cost.
> 
> I believe there is a grey that cost extra as well.
> 
> The Grey with the Red interior in a SEL Premium R-Line 4M also looks good on paper. I haven't seen one in the wild.


Any pin striping would be done by the dealer. VW doesn't offer it. And yes, the red interior is amazing, but the colors you can get it on are all boring (save the gray). I saw a few of them for sale, but they were quickly snatched up. There is only 1 on cars.com and its not an R-Line.


----------

